# 07 Zero Gravity Boxer Cranks....



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

https://light-bikes.com/News/


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*???????????*

What's with the "Dimples" on the inside of the arms???
I was unaware that the earlier versions were available......
Shows what I know... nothin'

By the way, How much??? and when are they "AVAILABLE"???


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

_Zero G Boxer Crankset _will go to market in late November/early December.

*Size-&-Drive based availability:<o></o>*
Standard (130 BCD) 172.5 & 175 Nov/December<o></o>
Standard 170, 177.5 & 180 available after 1/1/07<o></o>>
Compact (in all lengths) available after 1/1/07

* $875 without rings.*
<o></o>


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

DIRT BOY said:


> * $875 without rings.*
> <o></o>


Sounds reasonable, now where is my 800 dollar bars I had lying around here.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, they are NOT cheap.

The Extralite cranks are cheaper and well made for only $520 and 489g

BUT only 172.5mm is availabe.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Not really doing it for me looks wise. Any idea the weight on them with rings?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Keep in mind these were supposed to be released last October. Wisecycles has been preselling them since interbike 2005. This is indeed a revised design, and greating mixed reviews. Juanmoretime will be one of the lucky few who are getting a set for free to test ride from 0G. They picked a bunch of guys at weight weenies to be test riders. I was trying to hold out for these last year, but decided on the record ultra torque instead. I am very happy as I don't feel these apealing at all.


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

Wow, maybe I should borrow a set of zip 202s and get my lighter bike on over to weight-weenies. That's a sweet deal to generate some publicity in the right part of the market.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

spookyload said:


> Keep in mind these were supposed to be released last October. Wisecycles has been preselling them since interbike 2005. This is indeed a revised design, and greating mixed reviews. Juanmoretime will be one of the lucky few who are getting a set for free to test ride from 0G. They picked a bunch of guys at weight weenies to be test riders. I was trying to hold out for these last year, but decided on the record ultra torque instead. I am very happy as I don't feel these apealing at all.


I think Juanmoretime is the only one (non-Jittery Joe's) who even saw the first prototypes. I am a "tester", too. I think alienator might be as well. It has been a long wait. I can only hope that the wait is the result of revisions (I know there were some other, not crankset-related, factors as well) that will make the thing worthwhile. I'm sure ZG won't release a sub-standard product, and the margins in the WW arena are pretty fine. We'll see....


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

so uhh... how exacrtly do you become a tester? thats awesome


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

omniviper said:


> so uhh... how exacrtly do you become a tester? thats awesome


Back in August of last year there was a posting over at weight weenies that Zero Gravity was looking for 30 testers and you had to email them plus you had to have over 400 posts at weight weenies. According to a recent thread started by Ted from Zero Gravity the testers will have their cranksets any day now.

When I get mine I will post pictures and actual weights and more importantly, an objective ride report.

Oh yes, I did get to spend a while actual examining the first prototype and hammering Zero Gravity's Christian Foster with questions on the crank. Plus I was able to pull off a pretty good practical joke on everyone with the help of Herbert Krabel, Litespeed's Marketing Director.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/p...tdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=tdg&start=165


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

cadence90 said:


> I think Juanmoretime is the only one (non-Jittery Joe's) who even saw the first prototypes. I am a "tester", too. I think alienator might be as well. It has been a long wait. I can only hope that the wait is the result of revisions (I know there were some other, not crankset-related, factors as well) that will make the thing worthwhile. I'm sure ZG won't release a sub-standard product, and the margins in the WW arena are pretty fine. We'll see....


Nah, I'm not a tester, although at times I am testy...and my chrum is very large. I am a long term Clavicula tester, hired by myself, to test my Claviculas for me. So far, I'm happy to report to myself that they're performing great.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

alienator said:


> Nah, I'm not a tester, although at times I am testy...and my chrum is very large. I am a long term Clavicula tester, hired by myself, to test my Claviculas for me. So far, I'm happy to report to myself that they're performing great.



arent you the least bit curious on how these measure up against the clavis? maybe juan should loan his biut once he's done with it so alien can compare


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

omniviper said:


> arent you the least bit curious on how these measure up against the clavis? maybe juan should loan his biut once he's done with it so alien can compare


If you were dating Mila Jovovich, would you be the least bit curious about how she stacked up against Roseanne Barr? What you're asking is exactly the same.....


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

*Is that an actual pic?*

That pic looks like CAD.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

As delayed as the cranks are to the testers at WW, I would be suprised if they actually ever end up getting them. I always felt from the start it was a marketing ploy. It sure generated quite a stir at WW for a while. These things are so anticipated in the market I compare them to the PS3 of bike parts. How many PS3's has Sony given away since it's release? Why give a product away when it can be sold for a hefty profit. The origional idea was they would be testers for the new cranks. What kind of tester do you need if you are already selling the cranks? The other thing I found odd was they put the cranks on the back burner to build some sort of submarine. That makes no sense. A product that will make you fat cash gets put on hold for some hobby sub? I have been thinking for a while these cranks should be renamed Vista instead of boxxer. Seems more appropriate. Microsoft has been promising Vista for about as long.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

But at least Beta Vista had been released and Vista pro come availabe this March! 

I as well am starting to wonder about this. I e-mailed a few days ago about some and no response.


----------



## doc47 (Oct 27, 2005)

In my opinion,these cranks are not particularly attractive based on the photos and drawings I have seen.A price of $875 without rings seems awfully high for any cranks regardless of material. Over twice the price of dura-ace which is still considered the leader in hollow fordged technology in aluminum cranks.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

In computer parts this type of item is often referred to as Vaporware. Never see's the light of day after a few trade shows.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I think the M5 cranks will be available before the ZG cranks ever land in anyone's hands. According to Bram @ M5 they will be both lighter and stiffer than the Claviculas. Early next year is the current release date.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> I think the M5 cranks will be available before the ZG cranks ever land in anyone's hands. According to Bram @ M5 they will be both lighter and stiffer than the Claviculas. Early next year is the current release date.


Yup. And the word is that the M5 cranks will have some insanely large q-factor. I've heard that it's in excess of 160mm. To top it off, the pictures I've seen of the M5 cranks show them to be possibly the ugliest things ever made. The best word to describe them is "agricultural."


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay, I just had the picture of a crank with a chia pet growing out of it run through my mind.


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*This will get here with my new frame.*

I got this with my new frame and I almost made the mistake of buying them in September before the Milano fair. My friend in Italy told me to wait and the 07 came with the new integrated BB.


----------

